# Will 16GB or 32GB matter for Dual Booting/hacking?



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Wondering if there is a significant benefit to a 32GB vs. 16GB Touchpad in terms of the desire to hack and dual boot WebOS and CM?

I have an option to get a 16GB model from a friend now who wants to get rid of it, and wondering if I limit myself if I take him up on it, or if I'd be better looking for a 32GB model.

Is the 16/32GB reported memory capacity involved in OS storage/flashing, or are the OS bits (WebOS and CM) stored separately in a different memory pool?


----------



## kilokahn (Aug 23, 2011)

Honestly not really, because you're only using 1GB of storage for the Android port. Unless you fill your 16GB full of junk you're fine. The nice thing is that Android can mount other drives through the USB port (through a USB OTG plug) so you could still have an external storage source such as a jump drive.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Excellent...thanks. Looks like I'll take the (almost free) 16GB bird in the hand. Nice to have a friend who likes to buy/discard technology.


----------

